# Getting back into dripping, some advice needed



## JB1987 (31/12/16)

Hi guys,

First of all, a happy new year to all of you, hope you have a super 2017 ahead and that it's a massive improvement on 2016 

Now on to business. I recently dug out my old Velocity rda and decided to give dripping another go after quite some time, I'm really loving it.

So I want to purchase a decent authentic rda, under R1000. This is where I need some advice from the rda experts. I've looked at the Twisted Messes Squared and I really fancy the look, the Goon seems good too. What would be best in your opinions? Any other suggestions are most welcome.

Note: I'm well versed in rebuilding and have been doing it for a few years.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Forgot to add, flavour first, clouds second. Both would be great


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Hadaly, Hadaly and Hadaly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

Hi @JB1987 we are really spoilt for choice now a days.

For me personally the Goon 24 is one of if not the best dripper you can buy.
Reasons-
1- massive build deck so you can go crazy if you so please.

2- clamp style allows you to go crazy and experiment with thicker wires and fancy coils.

3- adjustable air flow so you can go from restricted lung hit to full out air sucking beast.

4- because its a 24 diameter no need to worry coils are gonna touch the cap.

5- flavour is just amazing because of airflow and chuff style cap it just oozes flavour.

6- Build quality , the tolerances are so perfect top cap and drip tip fit just amazing not tight and not loose also the airflow adjustments can be turned with so much ease but not to the point it adjusts by itself.
(Only issue ive heard about build quilty is on the black versions where it has been known to come from the factory with blemishes)

All of this is based on RDA's ive had or tried.
Some rda ive used-
Velocity v1 clone
Petri v2 clone & authentic
TM2
Recoil
Phenotype-L
US-1

For me the Goon 24 is the Winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

I have heard the Hadaly is Good too but i cant comment on it cause i havent used one before.

Also Hadaly is out your budget sitting at arround R1100.00

Hadaly only offers you single coil where as Goon you can use single or dual coil.
Depending on what wattage you usually run at, the Hadaly might not be for you with single coil option and only a 22mm rda (so samller build deck).


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have heard the Hadaly is Good too but i cant comment on it cause i havent used one before.
> 
> Also Hadaly is out your budget sitting at arround R1100.00
> 
> ...



If he is after flavour then he needs to spend the extra R100.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If he is after flavour then he needs to spend the extra R100.



For sure uncle Rob.
Ive heard great things on the Hadaly and i cant wait to bump into someone that has one so i can try.

Im thinking of maybe getting a squonker just to have a excuse why i need a hadaly


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> For sure uncle Rob.
> Ive heard great things on the Hadaly and i cant wait to bump into someone that has one so i can try.
> 
> Im thinking of maybe getting a squonker just to have a excuse why i need a hadaly



My HAdlay is being used as a dripper until my Hellfire Shadow arrives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My HAdlay is being used as a dripper until my Hellfire Shadow arrives!



That's gonna be one amazing setup uncle Rob.
Im still deciding if i should look for a used P67 or opt for a Leprechaun.
Your take on the two uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> That's gonna be one amazing setup uncle Rob.
> Im still deciding if i should look for a used P67 or opt for a Leprechaun.
> Your take on the two uncle Rob?



A used P67 or even a new one is gonna be hard to find @Clouds4Days... and a Leprechaun is cheaper and local... I haven't tried one but based on what I have seen it can hold it's own against the other mechanical squonkers very nicely.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A used P67 or even a new one is gonna be hard to find @Clouds4Days... and a Leprechaun is cheaper and local... I haven't tried one but based on what I have seen it can hold it's own against the other mechanical squonkers very nicely.



Thanks uncle Rob
Yes ive heard only good things about that mod and even some say its better than the Grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (31/12/16)

Once I got my hadaly my other RDAs went into retirement  If you're all about flavour then you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/12/16)

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher and @Clouds4Days , your arguments are both valid and inputs much appreciated 

So now I need to decide between the Hadaly and the Goon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Once I got my hadaly my other RDAs went into retirement  If you're all about flavour then you won't be disappointed.



Can you compare it to the Goon?


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

We need someone that owns both a Hadley and Goon to settle this


----------



## Huffapuff (31/12/16)

@Clouds4Days I've never vaped on a goon, but I haven't touched my tsunami, aeolus lite and kennedy since my hadaly arrived.

I think its small chamber and small, angular directed airflow contribute to the flavour.

But ya, we need someone who has tried both to say...


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> @Clouds4Days I've never vaped on a goon, but I haven't touched my tsunami, aeolus lite and kennedy since my hadaly arrived.
> 
> I think its small chamber and small, angular directed airflow contribute to the flavour.
> 
> But ya, we need someone who has tried both to say...



I think you should send me your Hadaley so i can compare


----------



## Huffapuff (31/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think you should send me your Hadaley so i can compare


No problem, just send your goon first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam (31/12/16)

If you want an all round dripper that can accomodate any build and give good flavor and clouds, get a Goon. Hands down the best dripper for 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (31/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks uncle Rob
> Yes ive heard only good things about that mod and even some say its better than the Grand.


 Leprechaun is good but does require some maintenance to keep it firing hard. 

It's as good as a REO Grand and can take more amp load through the switch than the REO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/12/16)

If you could find a Twisted Messes V1 that would just kill it. In your budget and worth a look also are Phenotype LS which is a killer flavour atty, The Doode RDA that can run any configuration and has insane air flow... I own two TM2's and am about to sell my last Goon 24 so that should give my opinion on those.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/12/16)

The Luggage said:


> If you could find a Twisted Messes V1 that would just kill it. In your budget and worth a look also are Phenotype LS which is a killer flavour atty, The Doode RDA that can run any configuration and has insane air flow... I own two TM2's and am about to sell my last Goon 24 so that should give my opinion on those.



Hi @The Luggage , what did you dislike about the Goon and preferred about the TM2?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/12/16)

JB1987 said:


> Hi @The Luggage , what did you dislike about the Goon and preferred about the TM2?


Comparing the posts alone, Goon is versatile but not easy to build neatly in dual configuration versus the same horizontal alignment but individual grubs per post hole makes the TM2 a cinch to build. Goon get waaaaay hotter, without a wide bore chuff added claptons are too hot IMO. Air flow on the TM2 keeps quite fat builds cool if open all the way. Less heat to the mod from a TM2 than a Goon. Air flow closed down the TM2 is a flavour beast, open a cloud breathing dragon hearted comp grade monster. Standard chuff cap on the TM2 is one of the nicest around IMO. 22mm form factor on TM2 looks great on any mod too. Goon is good in both departments sure enough, just that the TM2 can go that much further with less tweaking and effort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/12/16)

Now I'm stuck between the Goon and the TM2 

I like the 22mm/23mm size of the TM2 and the design is eye catching, although the Goon has some stellar reviews and I do like the smooth design and mentions of exceptional build quality. The Hadaly seems to have extremely high recommendations as well, especially for flavour, but I see it's out of stock everywhere. 

Hmm, this is harder that I thought 

Thanks for all the feedback guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

I will just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @JB1987 we are really spoilt for choice now a days.
> 
> For me personally the Goon 24 is one of if not the best dripper you can buy.
> Reasons-
> ...



Lovely writeup here @Clouds4Days !
Thanks - you have a knack for this sort of thing

I am also in a similar position to @JB1987 

Also want to get a great dripper - 

I am less likely to do crazy builds - so am leaning toward the Petri V2 

My first question @Clouds4Days , how would you say the Goon compares to the Petri V2 RDA? Using say a more "normal" build and focusing more on flavour?

My other concern is whether to pair it with a tube mech mod (for the sex appeal and matchy matchy) or to use it on say my RX200 and not get the mech mod.

Am keen to hear your views on this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/12/16)

Good point @Silver , I tend to prefer simpler builds as well as I'm not a fan of an intensely hot vape.


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

JB1987 said:


> Good point @Silver , I tend to prefer simpler builds as well as I'm not a fan of an intensely hot vape.



I think I know where I'm headed @JB1987 and my chats i have had with several vapers have often pointed me to the Petri.

However I know that many love the Goon too.

Maybe i need to just get both:

Petri with my own coils and 12mg juice 
Versus
Goon with an exotic bought coil from, say @Yusuf Cape Vaper or @RiaanRed and 6mg juice


Let me know your thoughts on this and lets compare notes as we go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely writeup here @Clouds4Days !
> Thanks - you have a knack for this sort of thing
> 
> I am also in a similar position to @JB1987
> ...


I know I was not asked, but I have vaped a few Petri V2's with friends and if you dont want the extra cloud cap making it ridiculously expensive, and flavour and simplicity take priority... the Goon falls very far short IMO. 
One point to the Goon again is it can be easily modified for bottom feed. Another point to the Goon is a massive experienced user base.
I do like running small builds in the Goon and feel it actually shines with a normal 24g build than big claptons.

Overall best buy is the Petri sans cloud cap. Only if clouds are an issue does the Goon re enter the competition. IMO at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

The Luggage said:


> I know I was not asked, but I have vaped a few Petri V2's with friends and if you dont want the extra cloud cap making it ridiculously expensive, and flavour and simplicity take priority... the Goon falls very far short IMO.
> One point to the Goon again is it can be easily modified for bottom feed. Another point to the Goon is a massive experienced user base.
> I do like running small builds in the Goon and feel it actually shines with a normal 24g build than big claptons.
> 
> Overall best buy is the Petri sans cloud cap. Only if clouds are an issue does the Goon re enter the competition. IMO at least.



Thanks @The Luggage 
And welcome to the forum!

Appreciate the insight there and the positioning between the two. 

If I got the Petri, I would most likely get it without the cloud cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @The Luggage
> And welcome to the forum!
> 
> Appreciate the insight there and the positioning between the two.
> ...


You are most welcome. One angle to consider the Goon from and perhaps checking out is forgetting about exotic builds. Most people think of the Goon exclusively in terms of what can fit into it. With a small build you have one massive juice well and can probably do drips of 20 toots at 50w depending on your wicking style. Then using the standard drip tip and air flow choked down it is hard to beat for tobacco and 'reserve' style juices. I still believe the Petri can outperform it flavor wise with the right build, but I will hand the Goon the fact that it is very tolerant of build style. So there are two factors I left out, the big juice well IS a massive plus, and small builds plus tobaccos in the Goon = WIN.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

The Luggage said:


> You are most welcome. One angle to consider the Goon from and perhaps checking out is forgetting about exotic builds. Most people think of the Goon exclusively in terms of what can fit into it. With a small build you have one massive juice well and can probably do drips of 20 toots at 50w depending on your wicking style. Then using the standard drip tip and air flow choked down it is hard to beat for tobacco and 'reserve' style juices. I still believe the Petri can outperform it flavor wise with the right build, but I will hand the Goon the fact that it is very tolerant of build style. So there are two factors I left out, the big juice well IS a massive plus, and small builds plus tobaccos in the Goon = WIN.



Thanks - extra insights

Very interesting point about the tobaccoes and reserve flavours. Good to know because I like my tobaccoes a lot. Generally not in lung hit format (rather strong juice MTL) but have been warming recently to lung hit tobacco on the Avo24.

Perhaps the topic of a different thread but I agree that some devices suit certain flavours more than others. So many variables. Its mind boggling - but fascinating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks - extra insights
> 
> Very interesting point about the tobaccoes and reserve flavours. Good to know because I like my tobaccoes a lot. Generally not in lung hit format (rather strong juice MTL) but have been warming recently to lung hit tobacco on the Avo24.
> 
> Perhaps the topic of a different thread but I agree that some devices suit certain flavours more than others. So many variables. Its mind boggling - but fascinating.


Indeed most fascinating and I agree that my comments and preferences with devices is massively influenced by my preference in liquids. All the best with your decision, and a happy new year filled with flavour to you and yours!

PS: My two favorite constricted lung hit drippers are the Recoil, which I run at all of 35 to 40 watts, and the Phenotype LS which I do not own but was quite impressed with. A friend owns one and if I have some spare change it will be the most tempting item on my list...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Thanks @The Luggage 
And happy new year to you and yours too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (1/1/17)

Happy New Year vaping friends!

@Silver - apologies if this is another spanner - I don't own a Goon, but I have a TM2 and Petri V2 (both authentic), 22mm. Use them daily.

For the money, the TM2 is the winner imo. On single airflow, dual coil setting, the flavour matches the Petri at very least. Sometimes I think it may even have the edge on the Petri. I'm not particularly into clouds but nice to know it's there for those times (without having to spend more on extra parts). And it's easier to build on. Comes with a cool tool. Has adjustable airflow (with a single coil setting as well)

And yet I use the Petri more and if I lost one, I'd be more upset losing the Petri. I favour it, but not because of either flavour or clouds - if I'm honest, it's because I find it quite "luxurious" in that it's extremely quiet even with a lively build - like speeding in an S class Mercedes  Also, it has 2 posts and nothing in the centre of the deck, which I prefer because I'm a clumsy dripper and you can line the (ceramic) bottom with extra cotton and drip straight into the centre of the deck through the DT without even looking down. More convenient to remove the cap if you need because it doesn't screw in like the TM2 (they just use orings to keep it in place). And of course, it's very, very pretty.

Edit : both have outstanding build quality. TM2 has buttery threads, Petri has good orings and snug friction fits

So yeah, my 2c, go for the Goon 24

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam (1/1/17)

To make the choice even more difficult, there is a goon 22.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/17)

Keyaam said:


> To make the choice even more difficult, there is a goon 22.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goon 22mm and TM2 22mm are my favorite drippers at the moment. 
Smaller chambers more flavour, while having space for decent builds, great airflow options and single coil capable.
The TM2 can be a fantastic cloud machine if you build for it too.
I might finally retire my TOBH that has been my flavour benchmark for everything until the Goon 22 arrived and pipped it out of top spot. The Goon is not that great to build on but its easy enough to throw coils into.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely writeup here @Clouds4Days !
> Thanks - you have a knack for this sort of thing
> 
> I am also in a similar position to @JB1987
> ...



Thanks @Silver i try my best to help where i can 
Based on your style of vaping @Silver i would definatly look at the Petri V2 over the goon, purely because i feel the Petri its more restricted out the box.

You can throw on the Petri a cloud cap and chuff cap and improve airflow but you will not need to cause its set up already just the way you like it.

As for which mod/mech to run it on.
You dont need a mech but it will really look pretty on a matching mech.

One thing i have heard though of the petri mech is that it does not feel that solid in the hand (because of being constructed from aluminium).

For me that is the downfall of the Petri mech, it should of been made from brass or copper especialy considering the price tag.

Im sorry, i think im making your decision more difficult 

But you could always get a trinity glass cap which makes the Petri RDA look like a 24mm and it looks amazing on any 24mm brass mod.

So you could always just get a petri v2 rda first and decide what you wanna do after.

Here is a pick of my first tube mech setup.
Petri v2 RDA with trinity glass cap on a shemus mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> Happy New Year vaping friends!
> 
> @Silver - apologies if this is another spanner - I don't own a Goon, but I have a TM2 and Petri V2 (both authentic), 22mm. Use them daily.
> 
> ...



Lol, thanks @KB_314 !
Much appreciated. Your comments have helped a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Thanks for your comments @Keyaam and @Gazzacpt 
Goon 22 is certainly making things a lot more complicated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver i try my best to help where i can
> Based on your style of vaping @Silver i would definatly look at the Petri V2 over the goon, purely because i feel the Petri its more restricted out the box.
> 
> You can throw on the Petri a cloud cap and chuff cap and improve airflow but you will not need to cause its set up already just the way you like it.
> ...



Thanks @Clouds4Days - I appreciate it. I will probably first go for the dripper and run it on my regulateds to see how I go and how much I use it before getting a tube mech. I find myself getting caught up in the whole tube mech is cool thing of late but I forget my original gripes with tubes I had back in the day - i didnt like the bottom button fire mechanism and that they often fall over when you put them down

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar (1/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> My HAdlay is being used as a dripper until my Hellfire Shadow arrives!



Also hoping to get a decent dripper in a squonker configuration. Wondering about spitback on these setups. My preferences are very close to yours regarding coil build IE. round 0.6 Ohm un-spaced NI80 or SS 24G and low wattage with flavour being my primary concern. Does the Halady RDA spit in either drip or squonk (if you've tried) configs. Is there much flavour improvements over RTA's like the Serpent mini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/17)

Polar said:


> Also hoping to get a decent dripper in a squonker configuration. Wondering about spitback on these setups. My preferences are very close to yours regarding coil build IE. round 0.6 Ohm un-spaced NI80 or SS 24G and low wattage with flavour being my primary concern. Does the Halady RDA spit in either drip or squonk (if you've tried) configs. Is there much flavour improvements over RTA's like the Serpent mini?



@Polar I have tried it in squonking mode yet but I doubt there will be much of a difference in RDA and Squonking modes... with my (and your) standard builds there is no spitting...

I must say I get good flavour both from the SM25 and the Hadaly... but I don't drip often so haven't really given it a fair shake... I always over drip and that' why I enjoy squonking because the juice wets the wick and then drains away and that tends to give me a far more consistent and better flavour vape. Will tell you this week how the Hadaly handles squonking...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> Happy New Year vaping friends!
> 
> @Silver - apologies if this is another spanner - I don't own a Goon, but I have a TM2 and Petri V2 (both authentic), 22mm. Use them daily.
> 
> ...


THIS. A 2 post Twisted Messes is my dream atty. I ran a TM2 barrel on a Phenotype L base for a week. Not a perfect fit but good enough for me to be CRAVING a Twisted Messes with a two post deck.


----------



## Polar (1/1/17)

Thanks Rob, once you're convinced come convince me too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/1/17)

Silver said:


> I think I know where I'm headed @JB1987 and my chats i have had with several vapers have often pointed me to the Petri.
> 
> However I know that many love the Goon too.
> 
> ...



It would be great to compare, however, the Petri is a bit out of my price range. I'm starting to lean towards my original interest, the TM2, based on the additional feedback received from @Gazzacpt , @KB_314 and @The Luggage . The Goon 22 seems very attractive as well, currently I have narrowed down my choice between the TM2 and the Goon 22. 

P.S. Happy New Year

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314 (1/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> It would be great to compare, however, the Petri is a bit out of my price range. I'm starting to lean towards my original interest, the TM2, based on the additional feedback received from @Gazzacpt , @KB_314 and @The Luggage . The Goon 22 seems very attractive as well, currently I have narrowed down my choice between the TM2 and the Goon 22.
> 
> P.S. Happy New Year


Let us know what you think when you pull the trigger on one of them.
Truth is, you can't really go that far wrong with any of the atties discussed in this thread. 
TM2, Petri, Goon & Hadaly - stellar reviews and feedback from all of them, locally and overseas. If it's an all-rounder you are after rather than a "specialist", then the Goon & TM2 sound like good choices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> Let us know what you think when you pull the trigger on one of them.
> Truth is, you can't really go that far wrong with any of the atties discussed in this thread.
> TM2, Petri, Goon & Hadaly - stellar reviews and feedback from all of them, locally and overseas. If it's an all-rounder you are after rather than a "specialist", then the Goon & TM2 sound like good choices



Thanks @KB_314 , I think I've made a decision and will pull the trigger as soon as I'm back from KZN on the 4th, thanks for the assistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LFC (1/1/17)

Having tried a number of builds and different wire types in my Goon 24, I've found a dual 24ga Ni80 parallel build with 2 airflow holes gives the best flavour, dense clouds and the least spitback.

Together with the Chubby summit wide bore it chucks serious clouds as it is wide open with no airflow control.

I'm planning on getting a CSMNT soon, maybe look into that as another option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

Polar said:


> Also hoping to get a decent dripper in a squonker configuration. Wondering about spitback on these setups. My preferences are very close to yours regarding coil build IE. round 0.6 Ohm un-spaced NI80 or SS 24G and low wattage with flavour being my primary concern. Does the Halady RDA spit in either drip or squonk (if you've tried) configs. Is there much flavour improvements over RTA's like the Serpent mini?


My mind is now set on a Hadaly, but no stock anywhere!
Here is a video review of the Hadaly on a squonker. Seems to perform great @Polar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/1/17)

@Andre I was also considering the Hadaly but couldn't find stock anywhere, not sure how soon anyone will have stock again. The reviews I've seen have been brilliant though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Good luck with it @JB1987 - and happy new year!
Let us know when you get whatever you get and how you find it

Thanks @Andre - will watch that video soon

The funny part about this vaping decision making is just when you think you know what you should go for, something else comes up that causes more confusion. At least one thing is good - there is more and more choice and that makes it very exciting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, a happy new year to all of you, hope you have a super 2017 ahead and that it's a massive improvement on 2016
> 
> ...


Honestly the troll v2 25mm, is an excellent RDA, easier to build on than the goon or messes, cheaper, and imo more versatile, can give you mad clouds or mad flavour, or a bit of both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey (1/1/17)

Andre said:


> My mind is now set on a Hadaly, but no stock anywhere!
> Here is a video review of the Hadaly on a squonker. Seems to perform great @Polar.



@Andre - It seems that stock is available here and their website states that they will be shipping again from tomorrow (although I suspect that most couriers will only be operating as usual from 3 January?): https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/psyclone-mods-hadaly-ultra-flavour-22-rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar (1/1/17)

Lol, to quote the reviewer "a squonkers wet dream". Thanks @Andre, thoroughly enjoyed that.

I'm also convinced, let you guys know if I find in stock anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (1/1/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @Andre - It seems that stock is available here and their website states that they will be shipping again from tomorrow (although I suspect that most couriers will only be operating as usual from 3 January?): https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/psyclone-mods-hadaly-ultra-flavour-22-rda


Probably sold out tomorrow then


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @Andre - It seems that stock is available here and their website states that they will be shipping again from tomorrow (although I suspect that most couriers will only be operating as usual from 3 January?): https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/psyclone-mods-hadaly-ultra-flavour-22-rda


Awesome, thank you. I had their 521 Mini Tab on my to buy list anyhow. Now ordered same together with the Hadaly. You just saved me frustration from FOMO and shipping costs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Polar said:


> Probably sold out tomorrow then



Lol, i went to look and it was available

Then a minute later it was sold out - lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Andre said:


> Awesome, thank you. I had their 521 Mini Tab on my to buy list anyhow. Now ordered same together with the Hadaly. You just saved me frustration from FOMO and shipping costs!



No ways - it was you @Andre !
Hehe

Will wait to hear your impressions -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/17)

Andre said:


> My mind is now set on a Hadaly, but no stock anywhere!
> Here is a video review of the Hadaly on a squonker. Seems to perform great @Polar.




@Andre if you order direct from http://psyclonemods.com/ you can get the holiday pack option which comnes with extra caps etc... and Mac Carlson the owner, designer and manufacturer of the Hadalay may be in Pretoria on the 26th August... nudge nudge wink wink!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Polar (1/1/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, i went to look and it was available
> 
> Then a minite later it was sold out - lol


The FOMO is real!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (2/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, a happy new year to all of you, hope you have a super 2017 ahead and that it's a massive improvement on 2016
> 
> ...


A good dripper for small change would be the Sapor.Around 20 bucks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/1/17)

So my new dripper arrived this morning, absolutely love it! Great great clouds if you want them and brilliant flavour with the right build and airflow. I'm a very happy vaper today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> So my new dripper arrived this morning, absolutely love it! Great great clouds if you want them and brilliant flavour with the right build and airflow. I'm a very happy vaper today
> 
> View attachment 80760


Welcome to the club!! Excellent atty indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

Congrats @JB1987 !
Marvellous

Wishing you all the best with it

I dithered so I still haven't got my RDA yet....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LFC (5/1/17)

Nice one! Now get a chubby wide bore so you can really chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/1/17)

LFC said:


> Nice one! Now get a chubby wide bore so you can really chuck


And it looks tooooo siiiiiick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> So my new dripper arrived this morning, absolutely love it! Great great clouds if you want them and brilliant flavour with the right build and airflow. I'm a very happy vaper today
> 
> View attachment 80760


Enjoy that dripper man, I'll loving my one. I might even like it more than my TM2.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/1/17)

Thanks guys, I think I made the right choice. Absolutely loving this rda, I can taste the difference in juices that I've been vaping on for a while, the flavour is really good. 

Thanks for all the advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Got my Hadaly today from @Throat Punch (thanks for great service). 

I am so impressed. Small form factor, but can take a large single coil. Easiest build ever. Slapped a Clapton at 0.8 ohms with 3.5 mm ID in there. Wicked with 4 mm ceramic wicking. Great flavour. Currently using it on top of the Hohm Slice to taste DIY juices as HRH has annexed my Reo Mini taster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

Great stuff @Andre !
Looks very classy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/1/17)

Andre said:


> Got my Hadaly today from @Throat Punch (thanks for great service).
> 
> I am so impressed. Small form factor, but can take a large single coil. Easiest build ever. Slapped a Clapton at 0.8 ohms with 3.5 mm ID in there. Wicked with 4 mm ceramic wicking. Great flavour. Currently using it on top of the Hohm Slice to taste DIY juices as HRH has annexed my Reo Mini taster.


So tempted to get that dripper but just recently bought 2 great drippers and a mod so ...............
Must resist.........

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> So my new dripper arrived this morning, absolutely love it! Great great clouds if you want them and brilliant flavour with the right build and airflow. I'm a very happy vaper today
> 
> View attachment 80760



Nice bud , did you get the 22 or 24 bud?


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Andre said:


> Awesome, thank you. I had their 521 Mini Tab on my to buy list anyhow. Now ordered same together with the Hadaly. You just saved me frustration from FOMO and shipping costs!



Ahhhhh curse you @Andre hahaha
I had that in my cart for the last 3 days before you snatched it up.

When i went to checkout saw it was gone, now i know who the culprit is 

But no stress ive orderd a sxk Hadaly clone anlong with a sxk oddis clone 

If the Hadaly is good i will look at a authentic but i dont think i could be crazy enough to get a oddis authentic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud , did you get the 22 or 24 bud?


The 22 mm. Did not even know there was a 24 mm! Flavour is really outstanding and very accurate.


----------



## KZOR (5/1/17)

Hi @JB1987 
If you really like the performance of the Goon, which you should, and are looking for additional RDA's with similar performance in the future then i would highly recommend the Aria Sleeper or the Cosmonaut. All three are brilliant drippers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Andre said:


> The 22 mm. Did not even know there was a 24 mm! Flavour is really outstanding and very accurate.



Sorry Andre was referring to @JB1987 new Goon  Hadaly is only available in a 22mm


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry Andre was referring to @JB1987 new Goon  Hadaly is only available in a 22mm


Lol, no please, my mistake - I did not read the quoted part of your post! Time to sign out for the night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud , did you get the 22 or 24 bud?



Hi @Clouds4Days , I got the 24. I was surprised at the reduced chamber size, I think that adds to the great flavour, plus I can fit quite a few drops in there, about 25 easily.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/1/17)

KZOR said:


> Hi @JB1987
> If you really like the performance of the Goon, which you should, and are looking for additional RDA's with similar performance in the future then i would highly recommend the Aria Sleeper or the Cosmonaut. All three are brilliant drippers.



Thanks @KZOR , I'll check them out for a future purchase once the budget has stabilized again.


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days , I got the 24. I was surprised at the reduced chamber size, I think that adds to the great flavour, plus I can fit quite a few drops in there, about 25 easily.



Nice bud, excellent choice.
Its an amazing RDA and one you will keep forever.
Enjoy bud.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/17)

There will be a new 24mm Dripper making it's appearance at the end of Jan... the Kryten from Psyclone Mods!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There will be a new 24mm Dripper making it's appearance at the end of Jan... the Kryten from Psyclone Mods!
> View attachment 80789



That guys over dripping big time uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

All 100%

If you looking for abit more Airflow .... Go with the goon
else the Hadaly will be perfect.

Both are Amazing in thier own way !!!!!


----------

